

OOP in JavaScript: A Tutorial for Those Who Are Accustomed to Classes - thebear
http://thbecker.net/articles/javascript_oo/section_01.html

======
TheFiachna
I've got to admit to having something of a knee-jerk reaction to these kinds
of articles, but it seems to me that the people most often decrying Javascript
as ugly and horrible are the ones trying to follow OOP practices instead of
learning to write more idiomatic code through composition and closures. So
these articles tend to reinforce OOP to the exclusion of learning about the
strengths of the language. Not everything is an object.

------
camus2
Nice article,there are a few things i dont agree with but,hey that's just
javascript.

------
teemo_cute
This deserves more upvotes. Real knowledge that can be used in programming,
not some random news that one would soon forget in a matter of days. Cheers.

